
Ask HN: Need help with tax strategies - helpwithtax
find myself paying an extraordinary amount and was wanted to ask the HN community for literature&#x2F;advice on personal taxes and also a small C corp that is more of a placeholder than generating much income at this point (is generating losses)<p>are there worthwhile people I should reach out to?  I&#x27;ve caught my CPA not recommended what I consider common sense things twice now and he seems to feel like he is in the right even though I increased my refund...
======
mneil
Let's start with some information that could be helpful.

Where do you live? How many dependents so you have? Did you contribute to
a:401k,HSA,FSA, or any other tax deferred accounts? So you own a home? Do you
pay for private insurance? What is your adjusted gross rate?

